# Damn Interesting



## KatmanDu (Feb 16, 2012)

Watched Silent Hill again a few nights ago, and popped open the laptop to look up references to Centralia, PA.  One of the search results for a site called Damn Interesting... and I  ended up wasting several hours reading. Being a former hazmat tech and  student of human folly, the articles on Chelyabinsk-40 and the Anaconda Mine caught my eye. Remember when we lost Mars Orbiter because of a confusion over metric vs. imperial measurements? Not the first time it's happened, but sometimes it risks lives. The articles are factual with a nice blend of sarcasm and humor and held my attention.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2012)

The links don't work for me :C


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 16, 2012)

Dunno what to say; just checked them and they worked... www.damninteresting.com? Go to "Explore" and "Browse the archives"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess it was an issue with my internet. Now those links work just fine


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks for posting this i now have another outlet to pour my attention into


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 18, 2012)

Ooh, I'm definitely going to have to check those out once I get some necessary work done (well, necessary if I want to pass the classes I'm in. Which I do). I find Centralia, PA particularly fascinating... I know I've rambled through sites about it for hours, looking through pictures, looking through details of what it once was and what it is now, what still exists in the town and whether anyone still lives there... It's like the tasmanian tiger, Chernobyl, or the Titanic... there's just something morbidly fascinating about that which once was, but has fallen due to human error.

I actually researched Centralia to a hellacious extent to produce one of the most realistic games of Supernatural RPG I've ever done XP I love in-game accuracy when it comes to stuff like that, details like street names and all... I also think it would be neat to explore Centralia sometime, though in broad daylight--don't need to fall into any cracks in the earth or anything fun like that.


----------



## Ames (Feb 20, 2012)

A lot of this stuff I already knew about (lol thanks Cracked) but cool site bro


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

That is damn interesting. I kind of wish I hadn't heard o foot binding though....


----------



## Ames (Feb 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> That is damn interesting. I kind of wish I hadn't heard o foot binding though....



There's worse forms of cultural self-mutilation out there.

Besides, it was more a symbol of status than a if-you-don't-do-this-you-won't-be-accepted-into-society sort of thing.  It pretty much said "I'm so rich I don't need to have functional feet because I don't have to do work."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that I finally took a good look at the site I can say it totally deserves its name


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 21, 2012)

This one was interesting, as well... I vaguely remember hearing something about it in the past. I, for one, welcome our new AI overlords.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

huh, that was cool, didnt know it happened more then once.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 8, 2012)

Well there goes my evening.


----------

